

Why the "software teams need a foreman" movement is wrong - struppi
http://davidtanzer.net/foreman

======
leff_f
Isn't foreman the same as team lead? IMO It is always better to have a team
lead and the article sums up all the issues of an unqualified team lead.

~~~
struppi
Well, the foreman Uncle Bob describes in his posts is the only person on the
team with commit rights. He would review every commit (except those from team
members he _really_ trusts) and reject all commits that are not up to the
standard.

In my opinion, this kind of foreman he wants to have would lead automatically
to the dysfunctions I describe in my post - at least in some teams. And I
think the risk is not worth it.

